# isiah rider



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

Don't be shocked if the Wolves give former No. 1 draft choice Isaiah Rider a chance to try out for the team. Rider, who has been released by Portland, Atlanta and the Lakers since being traded by the Wolves in 1996, is a free agent.

Kevin McHale, Timberwolves vice president, said he has talked to Rider. McHale said if Rider is interested in trying out, he would have to be tested for substance abuse once a week, would receive a non-guaranteed contract and would have to prove in training camp he can play. Thoughts?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>riddler</b>!
> should the twovles give rider another chance? i think they should, and get rid of peeler! then the starting lineup would be if we start rider:
> pg-terrell brandon
> sg-isiah rider
> ...


To answer simply NO


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

flat out NO:upset: 

He is done, he would not help the Wolves, that would be a sad state of affairs when the if Wolves sign Rider. That is basically saying to the NBA we will do anything to win.

I still say trade Brandon and Wally, get a good young SG and maybe a SF that you can build around. Rider would not help and he is not athletic enough, I think the Wolves need a athletic SG, and we missed out on Davis but they had the right idea.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think he will solve any of the wolves problems, there was a reason he was traded and let go so often. He most likely will hurt the team more then help.

-Petey


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Would Rider even start? I say the T-wolves take a chance but if he screws up he goes.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I don't think he will solve any of the wolves problems, there was a reason he was traded and let go so often. He most likely will hurt the team more then help.
> 
> -Petey


there is no way he can hurt us more than he can help us, if what he says is true about turning his life around, we would have a GREAT team because the kid has so much talent.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

what is up with the rider thing, are we giving him a tryout or what?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

When Rider was in Portland and the Blazers made it to the WCF against the Spurs everyone was talking about how well behaved he was that year and as far as trouble with the law, his last 2 years in Portland there was no trouble. But once the Blazers traded him all of the papers started talking a bunch of crap about him, it just goes to show you that if you are winning they don't care but once you're gone they rip you apart. Isiah played very well his last couple seasons in Portland and I was actually kind of upset when they traded him and Jim Jackson for Steve Smith because Rider was pretty well behaved that last year. I think he lost his passion when he was sent to the Hawks because he was sent from a title contender to a lousy team and he hasnt been the same since. I think he deserves a chance if he get tested for drugs every week and so on because if he is passionate about a team and his roll on the team he will play extremely well but if he isnt passionate he will show bad character. He actually played pretty well for the Hawks, he just showed his character issues by skipping practice and all that.


----------



## Hustlerbball33 (Sep 21, 2002)

I think Rider should get another chance. I have heard that he hasn't called Flip for a while and that Flip is iffy on offering him a contract. FLIP, just do it, it wont hurt the team. He is more athletic then Wally, plays ok D, and can create his own shots. If Rider came to u askin for a NON-GUARENTEED contract, just do it. Thats all i can say about this situation, just do it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Geez Im glad all you guys lead perfect lives and never made any mistakes. Obviosly the will monitor him very closley if they bring him back. Getting tested once a week! I say give him the chance. Min. not losing out on anything. A non-gaurranteed contract so they dont have to pay him if they even FEEL like hes messing up.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Geez Im glad all you guys lead perfect lives and never made any mistakes. Obviosly the will monitor him very closley if they bring him back. Getting tested once a week! I say give him the chance. Min. not losing out on anything. A non-gaurranteed contract so they dont have to pay him if they even FEEL like hes messing up.


Nah I dont see it as any of us leading perfect lives, but I do see it as this. Professional sports and what I think some Basketball players tend to forget is that it is a job that just like you or I may have but they get paid more. And they get paid to perform their job at a high degree. If that were a regular job like I or you may have as many times as he has messed their is no 3rd and 4th chances and that is fact. All I am saying is for the TWolves not even to waste their time


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

nobody should waste their time on him


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Spezza</b>!
> nobody should waste their time on him


Personally he hasnt contributed to any team in the last 4 years so being that it is so close to the season starting I see them not signing him, and for them to pass was a good idea


----------

